# Yukon Towing Update



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

As promised, I wanted to give an update to my first real tow with the Yukon and 25RSS. We went about 90 miles to Payson, Arizona. Elevation 5,200 feet. The Yukon did pretty well climbing the 6% - 7% grades in some fairly high wind. I kept it in 3rd with tow haul engaged and had to down shift to 2nd on a couple of the hills to maintain 45 - 50mph at around 3,100 rpm. Going downhill I tried both down shifting to 2nd and keeping it in 3rd while hitting the brakes -- not riding them. Downshifting reduced braking but seems to rev high and I'm not sure if this is better than braking. There is still a little "rolling" effect so I may consider LT tires when it's time for new ones. Maybe sooner.

I was only passed by 1 semi and didn't notice it unlike my initial 2 hour tow home on I-10 with an Equal-i-zer poorly set up by the dealer. All in all, the Yukon performed well. Gas mileage towing combined with a little driving around in Payson -- 10.6mpg.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

I also have a Yukon but with the 4:10 gears and used it for towing for the first time last week and I was impressed. She did well! I have no tranny guage though and want one for peace of mind. Congrats. sunny


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

OVTT, I was encouraged after reading your post last week even though I have the 3.73 gears. I'm checking into the tranny guage as well and will make sure I have a good tranny cooler on there. I'll have to check the codes again.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

We tow our 21RS with a yukon and it does just fine. LT tires made a big difference with the stability as well as a properly set up equal-i-zer hitch. Our yukon has pulled our trailer up and down the east coast and out to south dakota and back without missing a beat. My only complaint is steep hill climbing, 3rd gear seems to bog down too much and second revs it a little high to maintain 60-65, if there was just a 2nd and a half gear it'd be just right.

A bigger cooler and a trans guage are a must IMO. I bought a denali instrument cluster for our yukon, the sensor is already in the transmission pan, you just need to add the guage that comes in the upgraded denali or escalade cluster. The highest pan temps we've had so far are 175.

Mike


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

campmg said:


> OVTT, I was encouraged after reading your post last week even though I have the 3.73 gears. I'm checking into the tranny guage as well and will make sure I have a good tranny cooler on there. I'll have to check the codes again.
> [snapback]115596[/snapback]​


Please PM me and let me know what you find as far as tranny guages. I would love to just add the factory unit, but dealer does not seem anxious to help. I am tols that our trucks if equiped with the tow package comes with a cooler. As to how effective I dont know. I am now looking into aftermarket. I will let you know what I find.


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

camping479 said:


> We tow our 21RS with a yukon and it does just fine. LT tires made a big difference with the stability as well as a properly set up equal-i-zer hitch. Our yukon has pulled our trailer up and down the east coast and out to south dakota and back without missing a beat. My only complaint is steep hill climbing, 3rd gear seems to bog down too much and second revs it a little high to maintain 60-65, if there was just a 2nd and a half gear it'd be just right.
> 
> A bigger cooler and a trans guage are a must IMO. I bought a denali instrument cluster for our yukon, the sensor is already in the transmission pan, you just need to add the guage that comes in the upgraded denali or escalade cluster. The highest pan temps we've had so far are 175.
> 
> ...


My Yukon has a spot in the dash for the guage and if I am not mistaken I have seen other yukons with this guage in place. If the sending unit is already in place could we not just add the guage and some basic wiring? Thanks, Randy Also what tranny cooler did you add?


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

OVTT said:


> camping479 said:
> 
> 
> > We tow our 21RS with a yukon and it does just fine. LT tires made a big difference with the stability as well as a properly set up equal-i-zer hitch. Our yukon has pulled our trailer up and down the east coast and out to south dakota and back without missing a beat. My only complaint is steep hill climbing, 3rd gear seems to bog down too much and second revs it a little high to maintain 60-65, if there was just a 2nd and a half gear it'd be just right.
> ...


You cannot add just the guage, but rather you must swap out the entire instrument cluster.
A new cluster is a plug and play job. Plug it in and everything works.
It will, however....set you back 300 clams.
Click here for clusters


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad to hear your Yukon did well. My Tahoe has the 410 and as I said in an earlier post it always impresses me with it's towing ability. I have the factory tranny cooler but no gage. I always have my dealer check the fluid in the transmission to see if it has overheated when I get oil changed and they always say it looks good and it needs no attention. After running Wolf Creek pass in SW Colorado for my first trip of the season I have a lot of confidence in the transmission.

Ray


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanks for the review, campmg!
Sounds like that Yukon is a good match for your trailer.

As far as adding a tranny temp gauge, a seperate gauge (either below dash or windshield piller mount) would be much easier and cheaper than swapping out the whole instrument cluster.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> Thanks for the review, campmg!
> Sounds like that Yukon is a good match for your trailer.
> 
> As far as adding a tranny temp gauge, a seperate gauge (either below dash or windshield piller mount) would be much easier and cheaper than swapping out the whole instrument cluster.
> ...


not easier, but cheaper yes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Sounds like you have a nice setup then. Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Katrina said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the review, campmg!
> ...


Can't get much easier than four screws and a plug







The hassle was sending out the old cluster with the new to have the mileage reset. Truck was out of commission for two days.

Mike

Mike


----------



## 6pack (Apr 18, 2005)

campmg said:


> As promised, I wanted to give an update to my first real tow with the Yukon and 25RSS. We went about 90 miles to Payson, Arizona. Elevation 5,200 feet. The Yukon did pretty well climbing the 6% - 7% grades in some fairly high wind. I kept it in 3rd with tow haul engaged and had to down shift to 2nd on a couple of the hills to maintain 45 - 50mph at around 3,100 rpm. Going downhill I tried both down shifting to 2nd and keeping it in 3rd while hitting the brakes -- not riding them. Downshifting reduced braking but seems to rev high and I'm not sure if this is better than braking. There is still a little "rolling" effect so I may consider LT tires when it's time for new ones.  Maybe sooner.
> 
> I was only passed by 1 semi and didn't notice it unlike my initial 2 hour tow home on I-10 with an Equal-i-zer poorly set up by the dealer. All in all, the Yukon performed well. Gas mileage towing combined with a little driving around in Payson -- 10.6mpg.
> [snapback]115581[/snapback]​


Hey Campmg... How did it do on the way back... Especially at the hill just past Rye! That is where you can really tell if you have a hauler or not. That hill is a killer!

What were you doing in Payson. I thought I was the only Arizona Outbacker on here... We live in East Mesa. Where are you from?


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hello 6pack,

I laughed when I read your question about the hill just past Rye. I knew you must be a local. Nice to hear from you too. I live in Phoenix and just got my Outback in March. We've been camping in Payson and up on the Mogollon Rim for years. And you're right. That hills a killer. I always think I'm past the hills when I get into Rye and then it hits. We held pretty steady between 45 - 50 mph. I've had cars that had trouble making it up that thing. There's another Outbacker from Prescott but he's been quite on here lately and LateralG is from Green Valley.

By the way, I love your avatar and signature picture. Do you do graphic art work?

Happy Outbacking


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I hate to disagree with my esteemed colegures, BUT I think the Yukon has too short a wheelbase to tow the 25. Or, maybe you are extremely close to your limits.

We tow the 26 with a 1/2 Ton Suburban (longer wheelbase than the Tahoe) and feel like we are close to the edge of towing safety.

It's not about the kinds of hills you can climb (as described in your post and the enthusiastic responses), it's about TV/TT stability, especially when you need to swerve or change lanes quickly. Towing ability means two things: (1) Going up the mountains at 60mph and (2) stability ... For me (and the police and district attorney) stability is MUCH more important than hill climbing.

See recent info on a Tahoe crash here.

Safety First!

Ed


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I hate to disagree with my esteemed colegures, BUT I think the Yukon has too short a wheelbase to tow the 25. Or, maybe you are extremely close to your limits.
> 
> We tow the 26 with a 1/2 Ton Suburban (longer wheelbase than the Tahoe) and feel like we are close to the edge of towing safety.
> 
> ...


I agree, that's why we travel around in the smallest outback, because it fits our truck, we've had several close calls and the truck has control over our trailer. Could we tow a larger one? Yes. Would it be as safe as the one we have now? probably not.

Mike


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

No need to post a link to a Tahoe crash with someone towing a 30+ foot trailer going over the speed limit fully loaded down with passengers. There's a lot of factors to safe towing with wheel base being one of them. Would my 25 tow better with a 3/4 ton p/u -- heck yeah. Does it fit my driving the other 340 days per year -- not really. Thanks for the advice though. It is always a good reminder to be safe and drive within the limits.


----------



## camptails (Jan 18, 2005)

campmg said:


> No need to post a link to a Tahoe crash with someone towing a 30+ foot trailer going over the speed limit fully loaded down with passengers. There's a lot of factors to safe towing with wheel base being one of them. Would my 25 tow better with a 3/4 ton p/u -- heck yeah. Does it fit my driving the other 340 days per year -- not really. Thanks for the advice though. It is always a good reminder to be safe and drive within the limits.
> [snapback]116269[/snapback]​


You took the words right out of my mouth....good set up, driving skills, comfort level and using your head







always help. I would like a Duramax







but I really don't need it for everyday.

Ray


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I hate to disagree with my esteemed colegures, BUT I think the Yukon has too short a wheelbase to tow the 25. Or, maybe you are extremely close to your limits.
> 
> We tow the 26 with a 1/2 Ton Suburban (longer wheelbase than the Tahoe) and feel like we are close to the edge of towing safety.
> 
> ...


I dont have as much towing time as you with my set up but I am not sure what you are talking about. My TV and TT seem to track very well with little to no sway at any point during a trip. I actually tested the TT/TV a bit on the last trip by making several simulated emergency lane changes and it felt great! What do you mean by you feel that you are "close to the edge of towing safety" maybe your hitch set up is incorrect?


----------



## OVTT (Mar 31, 2006)

campmg said:


> No need to post a link to a Tahoe crash with someone towing a 30+ foot trailer going over the speed limit fully loaded down with passengers. There's a lot of factors to safe towing with wheel base being one of them. Would my 25 tow better with a 3/4 ton p/u -- heck yeah. Does it fit my driving the other 340 days per year -- not really. Thanks for the advice though. It is always a good reminder to be safe and drive within the limits.
> [snapback]116269[/snapback]​


Well put!


----------

